# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  Virtual assistants, InteliWISE, Sunnyvale, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - InteliWISE

Home page - inteliwise.com/chatbot

----------


## Airicist

InteliWISE Natural Language Processing - how does it work?

Uploaded on Aug 2, 2010




> Natural Language Processing (NLP) and Semantic Search in InteliWISE Virtual Self - Service Agents
> 
> This short demo shows how InteliWISE Natural Language Processing and Semantic Search Engine can power Virtual Agents.

----------


## Airicist

InteliWISE chatBOT for facebook messenger

Published on Nov 16, 2016




> This professional BOT answers FAQs on facebook Messenger without a live person, performing as an ultimate Conversational Customer Service. Advanced AI Conversational technology, 
> No Live Agent needed.

----------

